# What did your furbaby look like when they were baby's



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I look at all the new baby's and they are so adorable, I would love to see pictures of our other baby's when they were little, and one of them now. I'll start
Matilda at 3 months
[attachment=10045:attachment]




[attachment=10046:attachment]


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

Toby and my husband..









Daisy...(the pic didn't scan too well)...


----------



## mwend (Dec 27, 2005)

OH MY GOSH those are such adorable pictures!!!! Unfortunetly, Chloe has only been with me a year - she was 4 years old when I got her. Although it isn't a baby picture, here is the frightened little girl the day my daughter and I brought her home. It was the first time out of her cage for longer than grooming/breeding & birthing takes! See how scared she looks!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

*
11 weeks old here:*









*14 weeks old:*


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

> OH MY GOSH those are such adorable pictures!!!! Unfortunetly, Chloe has only been with me a year - she was 4 years old when I got her. Although it isn't a baby picture, here is the frightened little girl the day my daughter and I brought her home. It was the first time out of her cage for longer than grooming/breeding & birthing takes! See how scared she looks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a difference,







she now has a sweet smile on her face, You have gave her a new life., Hugs to you


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

These are of Sophie on the day she joined our family - May 12, 2006. She was born on March 17, 2006. So, she's still a baby and I miss her right now







- I'm at work - should be working, but it's lunch time







, so...checking out Spoiled Maltese







. 

Linda


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

I unfortunately don't have hardly any puppy pics at all. The day we picked Chloe up, we dropped our digital camera and all was lost







But I do have these two. One is of Chloe at about 3 months and the other about 5 months.


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

99% of my pics were took with a normal camera but these two were in my phone. They are not very clear but here they are anyway.

Jude at 3 months
[attachment=10047:attachment]
Jude now
[attachment=10048:attachment]
Jools at 3 months
[attachment=10049:attachment]
Jools now
[attachment=10050:attachment]


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

*This is Jeffery.*


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

This is Sassy the very first time I visited her at the breeder's home. She is 8 weeks old here.

[attachment=10055:attachment][attachment=10056:attachment]


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I didn't take lots of pic of Snowy when he was a puppy -didn't have my digital cam at that time-.

I scanned one photo into my laptop. It is not very good, but anyways, here it is


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

This is Mikey at around 5 months.









This is Mikey now at 16 Months.









This is Mia at 7 weeks.









This is Mia now at 7 months.










Well that was fun and made me realize that I seriously need to organize my pics.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

> 11 weeks old here:[/B]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG







I can't take it any more!!! ((((Feel like squeezing him))))

Fay, he was already having this teddy face, can you tell ??


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Toy at 3 1/2 months.
[attachment=10059:attachment]

Cosy at almost 5 months. She'd had a haircut before I got her.
[attachment=10061:attachment]


----------



## Scooter Pie's Mommy (Mar 6, 2006)

It's fun to see all your Now and Then pics! Here's Scooter Pie.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Frosty is either the one with the black nose in the middle or the one on the left.









He is 5 mo. here, notice the baby teeth.....









He was such a beautiful puppy. So white and no tear stain.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

> Frosty is either the one with the black nose in the middle or the one on the left.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Frosty was so cute. He was darling as a puppy, but he is still so handsome as a senior.


----------



## Howren06 (Nov 29, 2005)

This is a great topic. I love all the before and afters. Here is Darla's

This is the first day we brought her home. 










This is her now...which is a year later.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

*OH my gosh all the babies are soooooo cute! I wish I had baby photos of Mr Wookie so much!!! The youngest photo I have of him is the one in the coffee cup that I am sure EVERYone has seen and I can't get to now due to my laptop being down again.

Thank you all for sharing the photos,
Melanie
*


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I missed out with Lady because she is a rescue so I really enjoy seeing your baby pictures! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Princess Charlotte was a very active puppy ... here are some of her photos in her 1st year . Sarah


















Here is my new baby Lady Arabella . Sarah


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

This one is Brinkley when he was still at Charlotte's...

[attachment=10068:attachment]


This one is Neyland the first day we got him home...

[attachment=10067:attachment]

I like seeing the puppy pictures...they are cute!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Well this is a great thread too, I love to see the befores and afters, they are all so cute
















Here's Scooby at 10 weeks 
[attachment=10069:attachment] 

At 14 weeks
[attachment=10070:attachment]


At 20 weeks 
[attachment=10071:attachment] 

Now
[attachment=10072:attachment]


----------



## SassyLuv (Mar 9, 2006)

This is Sassy and my husband her first night at home.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

*YEAH I found it... here is Mr Wookie taken on April 5, 2006... this is the youngest photo I have of him.

He was born on December 19, 2005 so that makes him, about 15 weeks old.










He is about the same size but his hair is longer, I think.

enJOY!
Melanie
*


----------



## mwend (Dec 27, 2005)

> *YEAH I found it... here is Mr Wookie taken on April 5, 2006... this is the youngest photo I have of him.
> 
> He was born on December 19, 2005 so that makes him, about 15 weeks old.
> 
> ...


He is quite the tiny one isn't he Mel?


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> *YEAH I found it... here is Mr Wookie taken on April 5, 2006... this is the youngest photo I have of him.
> 
> He was born on December 19, 2005 so that makes him, about 15 weeks old.
> 
> ...



OMG! Melanie...I have never seen that pic before...I think i would remember that one


























All the puppy pics are great to see


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

*Dear Mary,

I have to tell you again, I can't get over how much Chloe looks like our Sir Micro in your siggy photo of her! Everytime I see her I wonder, WHO has a photo of Micro? hehehehe

Yes, Mr Wookie is the tiny one, I had him at the post office today to check his weight. He is 1 pound, 12.2 ounces. He is gaining, slowly but surely. For me though he is the exact right size.







I would just LOVE to get Mr Wookie and Pocket together, they would be such a funny pair.

enJOY!
Melanie
*


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

here is parker at 12 weeks


----------



## Ellas Proud Mommy (Mar 4, 2006)

this is my little shrimp at 7 weeks. 









11 weeks. Her first day home.









5 months!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Here's Kallie... She had horrible tear stains as a puppy . . .
[attachment=10080:attachment]

[attachment=10084:attachment]

And Catcher:

[attachment=10081:attachment]

[attachment=10082:attachment]


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

First I have to say what cute baby photos, love them all.







Sammy Maree 10wks








Sammy Maree 16wks








Max 6wks







Max 3mths

And below are my babies now.
BEK,SAMMY MAREE & MAX


----------



## Binky's Mom (Jun 29, 2006)

Hre is one of Binky at just over 3 months. We had had her for a few days. Her birthday is April 28, 2005.


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

First Day Home at 7 weeks...










At 10 weeks...










At 4 months...


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

OOOH MY GOODNESS!! what an adorable bunch of little fluffies!!







i LOVE seeing all your photos!!









here's massimo at 8 weeks (he wasn't a fan of the camera):
[attachment=10090:attachment]


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)




----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I lost most of Boo's first baby pics during a hard-drive crash.Here's one of the few I have left.
Boo at 12 weeks 
[attachment=10103:attachment]


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Here is Sugar. I don't recall the exact age. The camera really stunk though.


----------



## eyespy (Jan 31, 2006)

Playing Peek-a-boo:


[attachment=10124:attachment]

My favorite picture: 


[attachment=10125:attachment]


----------



## Luvmalts<3 (Feb 12, 2006)

Here's Pixie when she was 6 weeks old

















And again at 11 weeks









and now 23 (I think? lol maybe 24)


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Maci then..








Maci now 1yr old ...


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Here's my baby boy ...... I am going to meet his baby sister tomorrow so will post a pic of her then ....


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

I think I'm having a sugar rush - all of these photos are just so sweet.

Here's Noelle at 5 weeks:

[attachment=10136:attachment]

Here she is at 7 weeks:

[attachment=10133:attachment]

and, here she is a couple of weeks ago:

[attachment=10134:attachment]


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

heres lola at 12 weeks (when we first got her)



















again at 13 weeks










i forgot how tiny she was when we got her, LOVE this post, enjoyed looking at everyones pics


----------



## lilybellesmom (Jul 10, 2006)

These were taken when LilyBelle was 9 weeks old, I now know that she was too young.

















LilyBelle with Daddy









LilyBelle at 6 months (on July 25)


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Me and Bella's first picture. I will try to find more.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Now that I have met her, I can officially post another picture of Harley's sister, 'BabyGirl' .... any excuse to post another picture!! LOL


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

Love all the baby pictures! They are all sooo cute!






































*OOPS sorry about that BIG one!


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

What a fun post. I loved seeing everyones babies!!!

*Gracie at 3 wks, the day I picked her out.*










*Gracie at 6.5 wks, the day she came home...yes too young...but none the less the day she came home.*










*Gracie 9wks old.*










*And here she is at 5 months old. Ok, now off to do Cooper's cant fit them both on this one.*


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

*Cooper, 14wks the day he came home.*










*Cooper 4 months old.*










*Cooper 5 months old...he still had a nice black nose.*


----------



## LisalovesRocco (Mar 28, 2006)

Rocco at 3 months.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Here is Tango's very first picture after we picked up from the breeder. He is 3 months old. It is kind of blurry since it was taken with my camera phone.


----------

